# Robbery in CA



## Celtictigeress (Nov 30, 2005)

I sh*t you not... this was on the news

A man broke into a Pizza resturaunt he was successful in opening the register and safe... he would have gotten away with it too until an employee showed up early to work...

why was the criminal there at the scene so late?? He stopped to make himself a D**n pizza...

Not the brightest crayon in the box is he???
Namaste


----------



## hfdff422 (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Celtictigeress_@Nov 30 2005, 04:43 PM
> *
> Not the brightest crayon in the box is he???
> Namaste *


 
I think more like the biggest ****o in the top drawer.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 1, 2005)

rofl

If your going to rob someone....

Get this, I get a call...seems normal, I was rolling in my K9 unit with my partner in the back, they needed the dogs...apparantly an arrest and drug bust gone bad...this was night shift 10pm and I was in a pretty pissy mood..anywho they told me I was looking for a young hispanic Male aproximately 26 years of age last seen heading west bound on foot through chig heights. I get my boy out figured this would be "difficult" start tracking when in the distance I see flashing red... I* had hoped my luck went good the dumb@ss got hit by a car and that was an Abulance... It wasnt...* the dipchit was wearing shoes that FLASHED when you put weight on them..so 10pm dark out following lights.... I at least gave ample warning before cutting my K9 loose *snickers* Was even nice enough to yell in both english AND spanish....eh what can you do?


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 1, 2005)

And some people are just plain ol dumb....

Kinda like the infamous robbers from Arkansas that attempted to rob a wal-mart, put bags over their heads to hide their faces, only they forgot to cut eye holes. They could be seen stumbling over shelves, knocking merchandise into the floors and one guy that was in plain view of the camera, gave up and pulled the bag off his head and you could see his face clear as day. Needless to say they were caught not longer after the incident. (this was back in the early 90s before Wal-Mart took off and before being open 24/7 - I think this happened when I was 5, maybe 6). But everyone once in a while I'll catch the video on Spike TVs wildest police vids, and I'll giggle everytime I see it.

-CP


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 1, 2005)

ROFL

Its like the idiot that tried to rob a 7-11...he for quick cash grabs a cardboard box, tries to rob realizes no eyeholes... so he runs out at this time the clerk is calling the police, the guy cuts eyeholes goes BACK IN the same store to rob it...the cops had showed up


----------



## pfmedic (Dec 4, 2005)

mmmmm pizza


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 5, 2005)

lol...

Okay Pizza is good, but if your going to have a successful robbery cant you order out when you have...oh I dont know ESCAPED... I swear...oh on a brighter note

Chicago before I moved to sc a guy was surfing the "L' train came to a tunnel forgot to duck..seems he lost his head over the situation...I know bad joke... not nessicarily a brighter note, but it seems that he was a candidtate for the Darwin awards... I hope...


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Celtictigeress_@Nov 30 2005, 04:43 PM
> * I sh*t you not... this was on the news
> 
> A man broke into a Pizza resturaunt he was successful in opening the register and safe... he would have gotten away with it too until an employee showed up early to work...
> ...


 Well?

What kind was it?


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 5, 2005)

ROFL in all honesty I didnt pay attention, I was too damn stunned the idiocy of the man to begin with


----------



## emtd29 (Dec 25, 2005)

That will probably be on the next episode of " World's Worst Criminals"


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 25, 2005)

Speaking of which - when is the next Worlds Worst Criminals special air? Im assuming it is on FOX, USA, Spike, or some other cable channel.

-CP


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 27, 2005)

I dont know, but when I find out Ill let you know, sound good?


----------



## EMTLVFC4 (Dec 29, 2005)

Well sure no one ever assumed criminal were bright. If they were they wouldn't get caught and most people wouldn't know about their crimes. AS for the send your dog after the idiot with the lighted shoes...I've heard those warning.  They're not very loud but at least it was said. The dog heard you and that's really all that matters.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh no he was awesome as far as being cut loose...he knew....

and when the ignorant Male didnt stop all it took was cutting the leash loose, there the male went there the dog went and BAM (sounds a little like emeril legasse) we kicked it up a notch. Ill tell you what... nothing beats a K9 all I heard was sobbing like a lil biatch and "Get it off get it off" all I could say was "I warned you"


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 31, 2005)

Im asumming you were using Belgian Malinois?? Those dogs can be mean little farts!

-CP


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 31, 2005)

OMGS someone that knows the breed.... *dies*Not mean just quicker to learn and if I REALLY wanted to have fun.. it was "go for the nuts go for the nuts" then again that was a bad day and someone who didnt understand the words coming from my mouth yanno?

typically most say "Oh German shepard" so we leave it at that I didnt want to lecture on the "difference" that would be like a debate with someone who thinks Pit Bull is a registered breed when technically its "American staffordshire terrier" or "staffordshire t5errier" and two or three other recognitions.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 31, 2005)

Belgian Malinois and German Shepards are alike but different - they can be trained to do the same tasks - it just comes down to the exact breed that you want working in your dept.

And as for pit bulls - it is actually a mix breed of Staffordshire Terriers and Rottweilers and throw in a few other "Aggressive" breeds. I dont own any of the above mentioned breeds. The pit bull was bred to be aggressive the staffordshire however was not. Just gotta do your homework on the breeds.

But I do however own a Black Labrador. But because hes black and large for his age and me having to use a metal harness/chain think hes vicious when I know the worst he would do is lick someone to death..... :lol:

And more European dogs are bred for brains and health which is what I like. In England you cant have a show dog unless it has obtained a working title such as UT or UCX.

-CP


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 31, 2005)

I know the differences, most dont

as for pits they werent bred for aggression...they were used for bullbaiting for butchers and guarded the carts....bullbaiting became a sport that went illegal the pit didnt come until they started placing them in competitions they were placed in pits with rats and timed which could kill the most...

their breed name isnt a pit bull...

They are staffordshire Terriers...American Terriers.. the akc didnt form until 1884 in fear "pitbull" would frighten during shows and registry the names were adapted to "Staffordshire terrier" and the breed was thus recognized in 1936 (give or take a year) thus brought to America American staffordshire, and staffordshire.....btw they were bred from canus molusi and mastiffs... not rotts.....

they werent bred to be aggressive pits have a natural desire to please... but 
and I quote "And as for pit bulls - it is actually a mix breed of Staffordshire Terriers and Rottweilers and throw in a few other "Aggressive" breeds. I dont own any of the above mentioned breeds" No Staffordshire Terrier IS the breed they arent crossed...I do my research,animal behavior was a study heh.

People have the wrong outlook but you mistok what was being said, you mentioned the right breed... most say "German shepard" though thats a worse as misnaming a staffordshire...or calling us Ambulance drivers.. heh sorry about th quick breed history *giggle* PLEASE dont get offended


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 31, 2005)

and Panic at least YOU know thedifference... I was shocked, your awesome


----------



## EMT_Chick (Jan 1, 2006)

LOLLLLLL

I'll wait for this on Dumb Crook news with John Boy n Billy!


----------

